# Directv is turning my screen green, any help?



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is my situation...

I have had Directv for years. I have 2 HD DVR's, one in the living room and one in the bedroom. They are both somewhat newer boxes (HR-22 and an HR-23).

Everything has worked fine until about 3 weeks ago. All of a sudden, my living room TV screen turns green when I change channels. The audio stays fine but the screen only shows green. I can still see the images clearly, they are just all green, as if someone is holding a green piece of tint over it.

My TV is a Toshiba DLP. It's about 8 years old and seems to be running just fine. I don't have any problems with it except for this green screen thing. I am running an HDMI connection from the D* box to the TV.

When the screen turns green, I can fix it by either doing a red button reset or changing the input on my TV from the HDMI input to another input, and then back to the HDMI one. Obviously this fix is annoying every time I change channels.

I do not have any issues when using my PS3 on the same TV. And both D* boxes do not have this problem in the bedroom hooked up to a newer LCD screen.

At first, I thought maybe I had a bad cable. So I did a few cable swaps. No dice.

Then I figured it must be the D* box. I've already had one crap out on me and had to swap it out. So I swapped the living room box with the bedroom box. Again, no dice, still green screen whenever I change channels.

In other words, as far as I can tell, all of my equipment is just fine on its own. But all of a sudden i'm having a compatibility issue with Directv and my TV.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's probably the HDMI handshake issue in recent software versions that they are working on.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205600

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205047


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

green/pink tinted screen = hdmi cable.....if not then try another rcvr if you have one to rule out the TV


----------



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

wahooq said:


> green/pink tinted screen = hdmi cable.....if not then try another rcvr if you have one to rule out the TV


See my post... Already tried those options.


----------



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. So basically it's a D* software issue and the fix is waiting for a new software release?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

ahhh my reading comprehension was a little low yesterday


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

We have a mitsubishi dlp tv, I believe, hooked up to dishnetwork that gets a green screen occasionally. A reboot of the tv by holding the power button in for about 10 seconds fixes it.

I don't know if your tv can be rebooted but I imagine it can. Don't know if yours would reboot the same way as ours, by holding the power button in, but you might try it or consult your manual or call toshiba to find out.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Does it happen every single time you change the channel? (if so, ack, that's awful.)

My DVR used to occasionally have the pink problem. One fix was to cycle through the resolution mode by hitting the RES button on the front of the DVR. But you don't want to have to do that every time you change the channel.


----------



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

mreposter said:


> Does it happen every single time you change the channel? (if so, ack, that's awful.)
> 
> My DVR used to occasionally have the pink problem. One fix was to cycle through the resolution mode by hitting the RES button on the front of the DVR. But you don't want to have to do that every time you change the channel.


Just about every time. Cycling through the resolutions sometimes works to fix it too. It's as if you have to do something to reset the HDMI handshake by changing resolutions, inputs, etc.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Try a RGB cable and see what happens.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the fix should be coming very soon via a software download.


----------



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

alnielsen said:


> Try a RGB cable and see what happens.


Works fine. No green screen.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You may be able to turn off native and just have the receiver upscale everything to 1080i for now to help keep it from happening. Then you can turn native back on when the new firmware is out if it fixes it (assuming you prefer having native on, personally I dont' see enough of a difference in picture quality to deal with the longer channel changes).


----------



## abenjami (Aug 29, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> You may be able to turn off native and just have the receiver upscale everything to 1080i for now to help keep it from happening. Then you can turn native back on when the new firmware is out if it fixes it (assuming you prefer having native on, personally I dont' see enough of a difference in picture quality to deal with the longer channel changes).


Tried that too and it didn't work. Sounded like a great idea too.


----------

